# 2 New Births!



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

I had my 2 first fresheners kid this week! I wanted to share the babies, both of whom were sold as pets to a young lady who cried when the last ones were sold before her parents decided she could have them. She is coming out today to see her little ones, and I'm so happy to present her with such lovely babies!










You can't really tell from the picture, but this little doe is a soft creamy color with reddish highlights everywhere!










This little boy has little brown moonspots all over his feet, lol! He is so precious! He is very lucky to be here as his mom had a bad delivery. I am so glad I was there to help. I'm really attached to him, so I'm awfully glad he is going to a home nearby where I might be able to visit him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe they are cute


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats! They are adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

They are so very cute!!

And I love how you have the pictures framed!


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I love them, but then who doesn't love baby goats! I wish I could keep every baby, lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...oh yes ...we all do ...love the babies..... but they grow so fast... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! They are awfully cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Adorable babies


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats. beautiful


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you! It's so much fun being able to share with others who love these guys as much as me!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh so soft looking-great cuddle material you've got there! Fantastic pics too. Congrats! :stars:


----------

